

Don’t Screw Your Partners Over A Marketing Promotion (TC stops loading because of Seesmic) - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/17/dont-screw-your-partners-over-a-marketing-promotion/

======
thomasswift
Since when is using a widget on your page being a partner? If I embed a
youtube clip in my site, does that make me a youtube partner?

I understand he is an investor, but come on.

~~~
humanlever
Seesmic is still in closed alpha so those who are using it are very much
partners.

------
paulgb
If the problem is as Michael described - a blocking call to fetch a remote
file for every page request with no timeout, then it would seem the "bad
judgment" has been going on for a while.

------
nuggien
maybe Mikey didn't invest enough money to be important to seesmic :)

------
fairramone
What a whiner.

